# Koi zum Fangen Betäuben



## Matrixer (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe schon seit 2 Jahren einen Koi der immer stark unter Pocken leidet.
Nun möchte ich Ihn schonend Fangen, um ihn zu behandeln.
Mit dem Kescher (70 cm) gehts einfach nicht ohne viel Stress für ihn und vor allen den anderen Fischen.
Der Koi frisst aus der Hand so das eine gezielte Verabreichung von Betäubungsmittel über das Futter möglich wäre. Was kann ich da nehmen um den Koi ruhig zu stellen? 

LG Heiko


----------



## robsig12 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

Hallo Heiko,

mir nichts bekannt. Stelle ich mir auch nicht möglich vo. Was passiert wenn er auf 2 Meter die Wirkung erhält...
 Aber wenn er aus der Hand frisst, solltest Du doch geschickt genug sein, mit einem Umsetzschlauch das Problem ztu lösen?


----------



## Matrixer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn er auf 2 Meter die Wirkung erhält...



Hallo,

meinst du bei 2 Meter Tiefe? Kein Problem, mein Stiel vom Kescher ist 3 Meter lang und ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen, wo ich ihn dann raus holen kann.



robsig12 schrieb:


> Aber wenn er aus der Hand frisst, solltest Du doch geschickt genug sein, mit einem Umsetzschlauch das Problem ztu lösen?



Von wegen geschickt genug sein. 
Also meine Dicken springen fast aus dem Teich wenn die mich mit dem Futtereimer am Teichrand sehen. 
Aber wehe ich habe irgend etwas Kescherähnliches in der Hand, dann sind die sofort zum Teichgrund verschwunden. 
Habs heute gerade Versucht. Mit Futtereimer an den Teich, alle ließen sich aus der Hand füttern und streicheln, und dann taucht plötzlich ganz vorsichtig der Kescher hinter meinen Rücken auf...
Also erst totale Panik im Teich und dann waren alle unten. :evil
Als der Kescher weg war sind alle wieder hoch und haben mich nach mehr Futter angebettelt. 

Das glauben mir wohl nur meine Nachbarn die das schon Live erlebt haben.

Nelkenöl soll ja im Wasser Betäuben 
Was ist wenn ich etwas aufs Futter träufel. 

*Nochmals zur Info*
Ich will keine volle Betäubung sondern lediglich eine Ruhigstellung zum leichteren und Stressfreien herauskeschern.

LG Heiko


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

Hallo Heiko


> Also meine Dicken springen fast aus dem Teich wenn die mich mit dem Futtereimer am Teichrand sehen.
> Aber wehe ich habe irgend etwas Kescherähnliches in der Hand, dann sind die sofort zum Teichgrund verschwunden.



Da sind sie doch irgend wie alle gleich.  :hai

Zu deinem Problem:

Ich glaube da wird dir hier keiner helfen können, oder besser gesagt, die Verantwortung ist viel zu groß eine Angabe zu machen,ohne Gewicht und Zustand zu kennen.

Ich würde dir raten einen Tierarzt (natürlich einen der sich mit Fuschies auskennt) zu rufen, der dir zumindest das erste mal zur Seite steht. 

ansonsten würde ich dir ein Hebenetz nahe legen, das könntest du erstmal unten rein legen und wenn das Objekt deiner Begierde darüber ist ,
schnappt die Falle zu.  

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick   :gdaumen


----------



## robsig12 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

Noch einmal, von Betäubung über das Futter habe ich noch nichts gehört oder gelesen. Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, ob das überhaupt funktionieren kann. Man überlege sich nur mal wie langsam so ein Koi verdaut, und und und.

Keschern ist am Anfang immer Stress für beide Seiten. Mit etwas Übung und vor allem Ruhe kommt man hier am Weitesten. Schnell mal einen Fisch fangen, weil ich gleich weg muss, funktioniert so nicht.

Ein Tip, lege den Kescher mal für einen Tag in den Teich, dann wieder raus, ohne dass Du einen Fangversuch machst. Dann wieder einen Tag rein usw. Die Fische gewöhnen sich daran, und hauen nicht gleich ab.


----------



## flohkrebs (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

hallo!

*In* den Futtereimer rein hüpft er nicht? 
(da dürfte dann natürlich kein Futter drin sein)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## nico1985 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

Versuch es mal nachts, wenn es dunkel ist! klappt garantiert! Das Taschenlampenlicht nicht direkt auf den koi halten, lieber etwas danaben! Klappt 100%.

Viel glück


----------



## Matrixer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für Eure Antworten.
Habe eben mal was über Betäubung von Fischen im allgemeinen gelesen und bin doch etwas Erschrocken was da alles passieren kann. :shock
Also lasse ich das mal mit der Betäubung. Ich hatte wohl gedacht ein krümel Schlaftablette oder so geht schon. 

@flohkrebs
Doch die Springen fast in den Futtereimer, aber nur wenn noch genug Futter zu sehen ist. 

@nico
Das ist eine gute Idee. Ist mir schonmal aufgefallen das wenn ich Nachts mit der Taschenlampe in den Teich leuchte die Fische wie Versteinert da sitzen. Werde es mal Testen. 

LG Heiko


----------



## nico1985 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi zum Fangen Betäuben*

Mache das immer so wenn ich meine Koi vom Teich ins winterquartier umsetze!

gruß nico


----------

